# Thinking about picking up a film camera...



## JonA_CT (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been interested into purchasing a film camera. I keep looking on craigslist as there seem to be some decent deals around.

I was planning on getting something in the Canon line that would work with my EF lenses, but I saw a few people posting photos from a Pentax K1000, and then I saw this posted on craigslist:

Pentex ASAHI K1000 film camera

Is this worth pursuing? If so, what should I look for when I inspect the camera? What questions should I ask?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2016)

First of all, I always recommend the K1000, and not just because I am totally biased  It's a great camera to use for learning to shoot film. It's got a reliable built in meter but nothing is automatic. Also, the battery only runs the meter, so even if the battery is dead, the meter won't work but the camera will (you'll know the meter is dead with the needle is stuck in the middle and won't move at all - also, the meter is always on, so to preserve battery life and fool the meter into resting, keep the lens cap on.)

The one in that picture looks clean, and the SMC f2 50mm is a good lens. With any older film camera, check for light seals and shutter speeds (remove the lens, open the back, point it to a light and run through the shutter speeds.) Also, check the lens for any mold.

Edit: The price on that seems reasonable too. The K1000s seem to have gone up in price over the past few years. KEH has some listed, too, though at about double the price. Then again, one is rated at Excellent+, which, for KEH, means practically new in a lot of cases, and you know what you're getting. There is also ebay.


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

It is very nice you want to get into film photography. However it is not as simple as digital. First thing I hope you understand, that digital camera is first a computer, then camera. With film the photographer is computer, which means a lot of learning and relatively slow progress at the start. And here is a question, do you like challenges ? It is not only getting good pictures, but nowadays it is about finding film and ways for processing it.
K 1000 if in good condition for $70 is worth buying. It looks good on the picture, very much classic combo with the lens it has. From the wording of the ad I think the seller has not much idea about photography so the "good" condition of the camera you gonna need to judge for yourself, when you see it.
On the other hand you have some EF lenses. Only full frame EF lenses would do on film Canon camera. Lenses for APS sensor don't have the coverage and are useless on film EOS systems.
Don't be to smitten with look of pictures from any film camera, unless you will have Leitz or Zeiss glass, Canon, Asahi or Nikon are pretty close in performance. At least in range of standard lenses. It is more photographer, than the camera. Much, much more..


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2016)

More people learned to shoot film on a K1000 than probably any other camera ever. It was considered the standard for film students for many years (and still is). Or, at least a camera with similar features.

But, besides that, they are reliable little machines with many fine lenses available for them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 8, 2016)

I own one. I can say it is a great camera to learn on and sharp glass for it can be bought at a reasonable price. The meter works really well on them, when used correctly, gives you accurate exposures. That looks like a good copy but follow limr's lead on inspecting it. I just refurnished one for my daughter that I had used for a long time. It was beat up but still took great pictures as far as sharpness, clarity, and exposure.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 8, 2016)

Stop thinking and get it!  It's still a fantastic and relevant medium.  Film has forced me to work on my compositions, which is exactly what I needed.  My Dslr is functioning as a really expensive light meter recently.


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 8, 2016)

limr said:


> First of all, I always recommend the K1000, and not just because I am totally biased  It's a great camera to use for learning to shoot film. It's got a reliable built in meter but nothing is automatic. Also, the battery only runs the meter, so even if the battery is dead, the meter won't work but the camera will (you'll know the meter is dead with the needle is stuck in the middle and won't move at all - also, the meter is always on, so to preserve battery life and fool the meter into resting, keep the lens cap on.)
> 
> The one in that picture looks clean, and the SMC f2 50mm is a good lens. With any older film camera, check for light seals and shutter speeds (remove the lens, open the back, point it to a light and run through the shutter speeds.) Also, check the lens for any mold.
> 
> Edit: The price on that seems reasonable too. The K1000s seem to have gone up in price over the past few years. KEH has some listed, too, though at about double the price. Then again, one is rated at Excellent+, which, for KEH, means practically new in a lot of cases, and you know what you're getting. There is also ebay.



Thanks! I did take a quick look at KEH and saw that the prices were a bit higher than that ad. I'm not scared of manual mode -- one of the reasons I want a film camera is because it'll make me slow down. I appreciate the tips for looking at the camera. You definitely saved me some research. 



timor said:


> It is very nice you want to get into film photography. However it is not as simple as digital. First thing I hope you understand, that digital camera is first a computer, then camera. With film the photographer is computer, which means a lot of learning and relatively slow progress at the start. And here is a question, do you like challenges ? It is not only getting good pictures, but nowadays it is about finding film and ways for processing it.
> K 1000 if in good condition for $70 is worth buying. It looks good on the picture, very much classic combo with the lens it has. From the wording of the ad I think the seller has not much idea about photography so the "good" condition of the camera you gonna need to judge for yourself, when you see it.
> On the other hand you have some EF lenses. Only full frame EF lenses would do on film Canon camera. Lenses for APS sensor don't have the coverage and are useless on film EOS systems.
> Don't be to smitten with look of pictures from any film camera, unless you will have Leitz or Zeiss glass, Canon, Asahi or Nikon are pretty close in performance. At least in range of standard lenses. It is more photographer, than the camera. Much, much more..



I really appreciate your candor. I'm the kind of guy who does everything the hard way. I do all of the cooking at home, and I rarely take short cuts. I brew my own beer. I've never owned a car with an automatic transmission. I like challenges, and I think I'll enjoy throwing myself into film and I'll learn a lot as a result.

I'm also pretty fortunate that I still have a local photo lab. While it's not necessarily cheap, they still develop film on premises, which will shorten the feedback loop initially.

As far as the EF mount, I'm probably selling all of that stuff anyways so...

You all have convinced me to reply to the listing. I'm sure I'll be back here soon to with a million other questions -- like what film to start with!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

I can also vouch for the K1000. It was my first SLR, and I've had my paws on 3 more since then (2 of which I've given away, the third is a non-functioning body that's been cannibalized).

As long as the seals, shutter and meter are good, you'll have a strong, sturdy, reliable camera.

Without a proper shutter tester, you're going to have to rely on your intuition.  If the shutter actually fires, that's great.  And you can get a good idea of whether it's close to the set time at the slower speeds.  But at 1/60 and above, you really can't hear any difference.  So the dial may say 1/500, but it's actually open 1/150.  Most film SLRs have shutters that tend to 'slow down' with age, especially when not used.  So you may need to do some testing with film to verify true shutter speeds.

Light seals can be visually inspected, but that's still no guarantee they're good.  But they can be replaced as well, either by a good camera shop or, if you like challenges, DIY.

Check the meter by aiming the camera around you and see if the needle moves up and down in relationship to the scene's brightness.  If you aim it at bright clouds, it should go up.  Aim it at dark shadows, and it should go down.  And no matter what, you should be able to center the needle by adjusting the shutter speed and/or aperture.

FYI, it's not a 49mm lens.  49mm is the filter size.  It's a 50mm f/2 lens, what we would call a 'kit' lens today.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 8, 2016)

I use Pentax cameras with focal plane shutters that date to the 1950s - all the shutter speeds are useably accurate (+/- 20% does not matter at all), so I would not worry about it. Light seals are a bigger potential problem but they are easy to fix yourself.

Biggest potential problem is that you only get 36 (or 24) exposures so restraint is required - and no chimping.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> I use Pentax cameras with focal plane shutters that date to the 1950s..........Biggest potential problem is that you only get 36 (or 24) exposures so restraint is required.........



C'mon...... upgrade to the 70's!


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > I use Pentax cameras with focal plane shutters that date to the 1950s..........Biggest potential problem is that you only get 36 (or 24) exposures so restraint is required.........
> ...


Good one !


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

You are not afraid of going the hard way. Sounds good. If you planing to shoot colour friendly lab near by will be very helpful. If you plan to shoot b&w be prepare for "hard way". Be also prepare for much higher satisfaction level if you choose to go all the way: from composition to print.


----------



## Paul Ron (Feb 8, 2016)

Ive got a few 35mm film cameras I wouldn't mind selling. 

PM me if you're interested?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

I dunno about you guys, but since I'm a MF shooter, I find it hard to burn through a 36 exposure roll. I NEVER fill a memory card in my digital stuff unless it's a major event I'll only have one opportunity to shoot.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > I use Pentax cameras with focal plane shutters that date to the 1950s..........Biggest potential problem is that you only get 36 (or 24) exposures so restraint is required.........
> ...


+1

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 8, 2016)

The only thing I'd say about buying it on your own instead of from a camera shop like KEH etc. is condition. People can list a camera as being in their opinion 'good' or 'excellent', and well, maybe it's not in such great shape after all. Or they may not have really known the actual working condition and figured it looked good...

I've bought used from KEH, Adorama and B&H, Pittsburgh Camera Exchange (AKA Bernie's Photo), Midwest Photo Exchange, and Pacific Rim Camera. If this one doesn't pan out - as long as the lens is in good shape, and you're getting the lens and body for the price of the lens, I wouldn't feel like I was out much if this body turns out to be wonky; shouldn't be too costly to get another body if you ever needed one.

And there's no such thing as too many film cameras.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

Too many people list a used film camera based on LOOKS alone.  "It LOOKS good, therefore it MUST be good."

But we all know that's rarely the case.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 8, 2016)

Lord Vader, we have another one coming to the dark side...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Lord Vader, we have another one coming to the dark side...



................................................


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> I dunno about you guys, but since I'm a MF shooter, I find it hard to burn through a 36 exposure roll. I NEVER fill a memory card in my digital stuff unless it's a major event I'll only have one opportunity to shoot.



It's all relative and what you're used to. I'm used to 35mm and it still sometimes takes me a while to get through 36 exposures, but someone who is used to shooting digital and especially someone who might use burst mode a lot and can go through 36 exposures in literally seconds!


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Lord Vader, we have another one coming to the dark side...


Nooo ! That is the SILVER side...


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> I dunno about you guys, but since I'm a MF shooter, I find it hard to burn through a 36 exposure roll.


Me to. This is why I am using short strips, 12 -16 frames. Good for "working over" single subject, good for specific development. 36 frames would be exposed in to wide range of lighting conditions...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 8, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Lord Vader, we have another one coming to the dark side...


To the dark SLIDE.


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Vader, we have another one coming to the dark side...
> ...



You beat me to it!!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2016)

Fuji GW690 will be my new silver side/dark slide

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Feb 8, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Fuji GW690 will be my new silver side/dark slide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Wow ! Going to medium format ? Sounds good !


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> C'mon...... upgrade to the 70's!



*What ... no flash?*


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

compur said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon...... upgrade to the 70's!
> ...



PC connection is on the front.


----------



## compur (Feb 8, 2016)

[sigh] ... yet another joke fades away unnoticed ...


----------



## gsgary (Feb 9, 2016)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Fuji GW690 will be my new silver side/dark slide
> ...


Been shooting MF for quite a while with a Mamiya C330

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## allanwelshssony (Feb 13, 2016)

Try a spotmatic. Cheaper lenses + cameras aren't as heavily used as 70s guy bought "better"  cameras year in and year out. Spotmatic is underused, and downright cool. 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------

